# Post Your Workout Music!



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

My personal music taste differs a lot from what I listen to while working out. It needs to pump me up! And usually have a good/up-tempo beat, of course. I'm constantly looking for workout music, so post it all here and let me steal it!


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I like songs that remind me what I'm doing the exercises for.

This song mainly -

KSE - Breath Life. 

Exercise is what keeps me in the moment. Keeps me from falling into depression. Helps me be more emotional. Helps me roar like a Lion.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zvC82bqjq58


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

When I train, I mostly listen to hard drum & bass, hardcore (the electronic kind), grindcore and metal.

These have a special place in my workouts:


* *


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Usually EDM/House/Progressive-house. Sometimes, rap.


----------



## Bassmasterzac (Jun 6, 2014)

Get ya some


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

THIS BAND.


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)




----------



## DualGnosis (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

magnisarara said:


>


Calvin Harris is great for workouts, isn't he? I like this one and I also love Bounce ft. Kelis.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Am I the only one who usually works out to no music because it is a distraction?

((EDIT))

Sometimes I do though and it tends to be more along the lines of more Rhythm Based metal as opposed to the more melodic stuff I normally listen to.

Examples of my metal workout tastes :::


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Not exactly upbeat in the first half, but it puts me in a certain headspace. Good for endurance.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

sends me over 9000.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)




----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Currently I don't listen to workout music, because my workout consists of doing weights/lunges while listening to All Things Considered on NPR, and doing tae bo workout videos on Youtube.

However, when I used to run on the elliptical, I usually liked listening to something angry because I hate running, and fast, and loud enough to drown out the godawful music that plays at the gym. Such as Lamb of God:

* *














Or Minor Threat:

* *














Or Slipknot:

* *














I think 90s rave music would also be pretty good to run to if you're looking for something more chill.

* *














For weights, its all about raging 90s metal. But only if you're actually muscular, aka not me. "Dragula" by Rob Zombie is like an archetypal weightlifting song.

"A New Level" by Pantera is definitely the ultimate "SMASH THE UNIVERSE IN THE FACE" song though. "Becoming" is also another good choice...like basically most Pantera songs are good for working out except for their one "introspective" song per album. The fast ones for running (ie. Suicide Note Part 2) and the slow ones for lifting weights.

* *














Honestly this is making me want to work out now....


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Biracial said:


> sends me over 9000.


OMG I just posted this!!


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I was just out running the other day and thought of this thread because I was pretty happy with my running playlist. So I thought I'd share. It's a bit different in the way that last year when I made it I didn't have much fast, bouncy pop or angry music or something else like that, which would be the ones I would automatically first go to for work out music. But I found something in what I have and some of it is a little slower and some a little faster, which works for running a bit faster at times. So it's a bit more heavy on stuff like Paloma Faith and Janelle Monae. So here:

-Superwoman: Alicia Keys - This is actually for preparing, before I start running. It's sort of sad-ish in parts, but it's still "Yes I can!" stuff 
- Wheels: Jamie Cullum
-Santa María (Del Buen Ayre): Gotan Project
-There's Your Trouble: Dixie Chicks
-Faster: Janelle Monae
- Picture To Burn: Taylor Swift
- Inertia Creeps: Massive Attack
- Shasta (Carrie's Song): Vienna Teng
- Tightrope: Janelle Monae feat. Big Boi
- You Can't Stop the Beath: Hairspray - Some, like this one get me more in a dance mood though, so not always best while running, but it works pretty well anyway.
-Freedom: Paloma Faith
- Vindicated: Dashboard Confessional
- Dance or Die: Janelle Monae feat. Saul Williams
-Blood Sweat & Tears: Paloma Faith
- Girl on Fire: Alicia Keys
- Il Mio Spaglio Piu Grande: Laura Pausini
- 30 Minute Love Affair: Paloma Faith
-Holding Out For a Hero: Jennifer Saunders - I like this song, but not the best lyrics in this case, as I'm supposed to be the heroine myself.  Or the Superwoman. 
- Come Alive (War of the Roses): Janelle Monae
- The Beautiful People: Burlesque
- Picking up the Pieces: Paloma Faith
- Locked Inside: Janelle Monae
- Don't Rain on My Parade: Michael Ball
- We Are The Champions: Queen - Because at this point I'm at least starting to be at the end of my run or finished already, depending on whether I have maybe skipped a song or two for not feeling them at that moment or running shorter or longer. But this is planned for about an hour or a little more. (Until this point is over an hour though)

I've got more (even a bit less organized and some thought out for cool down and stretching on the same playlist) but I'll stop here this time.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/jackald111/i-sped-up-blumenkranz


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

How you can work out to anything but some disgustingly brutal metal is beyond me.


----------



## Roman Empire (Oct 22, 2014)

I am not really a heavylifter. I just want to be in better shape, and have less fat. So I don't really need music to get through the sets. I listen to either audiobooks/random mp3/or the radio in the center.

But when I am doing interval training, a need some music focused, there's more intense like this:











And this... is to go even... further... beyond AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARH


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

For pushing me up to those last couple reps:


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

I don't usually listen to music while lifting. . headphones and such get in the way. but I definitely need my music for a run. 
Some songs on my current workout list:


----------



## Amaryllis (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

I used to game to techno, too. It's good for head shots. erc2:


----------



## Linwin (May 19, 2015)

I've wierdly been into skrillex as work out music lately. It's a bit strange because I usually only listen to indie folk


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

And this one is also a favorite when I'm driving a bit fast:







In fact, a lot of songs for driving fast also correlate well with gym workouts for me, for some reason.

(shit, why didn't thumbnails of those clips come through?!)


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

apa said:


> And this... is to go even... further... beyond AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARH


I mean, dude, I love some of the music from DBZ for workouts, but most of that clip would kill my vibe.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I listen to a playlist with this album to kick it off.


----------



## Zeta Neprok (Jul 27, 2010)

Obviously I have to listen to this one!


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

This has just been added. It took way too long for that to happen.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Yellow Submarine (Oct 2, 2014)

when i gotta go hard and pull that transcendence rep like my life depends on it


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

I´ve been listening to this one lately while exercising ( I just get obsessed with certain songs and listen to them for a long time). But when I am angry, I don´t need music, I feel motivated enough.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm being very inconsistent so far but when I was hardcore into all sort of workout, Hole channeled it well.
Courtney in general taps into that angry adrenaline that I need both during cardio/weight lifting/MMA

For dancing/gymnastics I obviously went with many different styles or whatever they had.
But this is amazing for stretching/warming up:


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

* *











Song of choice after warm-up cardio.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

Derange At 170 said:


> When I train, I mostly listen to hard drum & bass, hardcore (the electronic kind), grindcore and metal.
> 
> These have a special place in my workouts:
> 
> ...


These are still staples, but I have actually started to listen to some more low key house and UK garage music during my workouts as of late. And more surprising; ambient music (mostly Eluvium) and some 20th century classical music.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I usually repeat the same song for the duration of my workout, but I listen to a different one every day. I'm feeling this one for today:


----------

